# Replies to email from ttoc



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

I joined the club with good intentions of getting by pack for joining or at least an email, to say welcome I have recieved nothing. I have also emailed the club to ask what is happening but have recieved nothing.mmmmmmmmmmmm have i made a mistake in paying my joining fee of £35, taken my money and had nothing heard nothing. ANYBODY HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

When you join it states please allow up to six weeks for your pack to arrive, we have cut this down to usually a couple of weeks. Unfortunately at this time of year most people are busy preparing for the holidays and have less time available for their volunteer jobs. Rest assured that all orders are being progressed and should still arrive before Christmas. If you PM me your details I will check the status of your order.


----------



## kitt1972 (Nov 1, 2008)

All sorted thanks for you quick help


----------

